# Mazzer Major laser cut gauge



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you to everyone that has expressed interest on my SJ gauge. To make life easy, I have started this thread to get some dimensions for the Mazzer Major since I don't have one to play with I am needing some assistance! Thanks to @urbanbumpkin, @koi, @MooMaa who have offered to help so far.

If there is anyone in central London with a Major who wont mind me dropping around and opening up their grinder to test prototypes for fitment, please PM me!

Shorthand terminology for making these rings involves ID= inside diameter and OD= outside diameter.

Using the SJ as a model for pictures, the pointer holder is held in place by an insert that goes into the groove around the adjustment collar thread in the casing (white piece). The black piece then supports the pointer going up to the gauge on top of the adjustment collar. All but one person has had enough clearance on the SJ between the case and adjustment collar to allow the 3mm black piece of acrylic to sit in place. If people could check that this is the same for the Major too?









To make this insert I will need the ID (red line), OD (black line) and distance between the 'ends' of the groove (green line at the bottom). The insert needs to slide in, so the ID and OD need to be measured in the groove, as the edge corners are curved. If I could also have the diameter of the whole raised area (blue line)









The adjustment collar is the easiest - ID (Purple line) and OD (yellow line). Could I get the yellow line as 2 measurements - with and without the edge corrugations, as the smaller one will be the ring diameter and the larger needed to ensure the pointer has clearance.









From Urbanbumpkin, the OD= 121.8 and the ID=72.57, approx.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

hi @timmyjj21,

my measurements are :

Purple 70.3mm ; Yellow 125.66mm with corrugations and 122.23mm without;

Red 106.14mm ; Black 117.92mm ; Green 20.21mm ; Blue 124.16


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Lovely! Thank you!

I'll get drawing....


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Red 105

Black 116

Blue 124

Green 19

Purple 70

Yellow 122 / 125

My measurements in mm done by tape


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks koi. Appears to be a bit of variation with the red and black lines, which I was expecting. I will plan to make the insert a fraction small with the intention that it flexes and grips on.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know if you need it but I have also measured the gap between the bottom of the adjustment collar screwed down and the top of the body of the grinder which is 4.5mm.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah good. This distance was quite variable with the SJ and my original 4mm insert was too thick for a lot of people. I will stick with 3mm and see how it goes here too. Thanks!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Timmy

Do you need any more measurements from the Major? I have a set of digital callipers at home.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @urbambpkin. I think I have everything. It's all set out in the CAD program and I'm just about to test a prototype to check everything is looking good. Hopefully I should have something ready to go 'shortly'.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Prototype in progress! @MooMaa has kindly discovered that the Major has a quirk with its case groove - It has slightly narrower sections (marked in red). These narrow areas would be what I fit the insert into. @urbanbumpkin and @koi, if you have a chance could you check the ID and OD taking this into account (Ive marked green lines that I assume would be the best spots to measure). This may explain why previous measurements had a bit of variation between people.

As a random thought, the SJ does not have side vents or the holes around the adjustment collar. They may be important air intakes to create airflow over the motor, so if I put an insert into the groove and cover these holes, would anyone be concerned about ventilation? Any Major owners or experts ( @coffeechap ?) able to offer advice? I assume for domestic use blocking them would not be an issue...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In domestic use the motor will not generate that much heat to make changing air flow an issue


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

@timmyjj21 Hi I have measured the groove at the points indicated there is a slight variation in the measurements ; the inner diameter measurements vary between 106.95mm to 107.1mm ; the outer diameter measurements vary between to 116.46mm to 116.73mm


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks! I can handle that sort of variation. The SJ worked nicely with the insert having a bit of flex so it was a tight fit around the ID. Cheers!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got inner 106.44mm to 106.46mm. Outer 117.34 to 117.59mm. Am I measuring the outer from the correct spot. Photos to follow.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Inner










Outer:-


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

@urbanbumpkin your groove looks to be the same width all the way around is this so? and is yours a newer model of the Major with the shorter base below the dosser, as I believe mine is an older version with the longer base extending a bit further under the dosser and this may be why we are getting different inner and outer diameter measurements @timmyjj21.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think mine is a 2009 model so possible yes


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @urbanbumpkin. Looks good.

I can do 2 versions, but I might see if I can get an in between size that can work for everyone with a little flex involved with the smaller ID models


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think mine is a 2009 model so possible yes


I'll have to measure mine as well. I don't have callipers but I'm sure an engineering steel rule will do (128th of an inch part is good as a nail file lol)


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

@timmyjj21 With regards to decreasing the inner diameter of the gauge by 1mm, I measured the gap between the ID and the throat with the gauge pushed over to one side and the gap was just over 0.55 mm so I would only decrease it by 0.5mm if at all. I posted the prototype onto @urbanbumpkin today so he should be able to give you some feedback also.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Prototype arrived today. Cheers @MooMaa.

Keen as I am I've got it on the Major. See below photos . White disc moves about freely. I've subsequently been sent some instructions by MooMaa which I'm now going to read through.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @urbanbumpkin. Looks like an overall good fit. Things that I can see from the photos and feedback so far: Thin blue insert thickness looks good in new models, but need to be thinner for older machines. The gap in this ring is currently too big and needs to fit accurately to prevent the pointer being able to rotate. From the first photo it looks like a good 2 or 3mm extra on each side is needed? Was that the same for you @MooMaa?

The next version of the white pointer holder will have 4 scallops to match the upper burr carrier and make alignment a bit easier. Could you let me know if the pointer needs to be taller to meet up with the top of the engraved gauge when the grinder is set to your normal grind setting?

Please feel free to glue it together! I think I gave Moomaa some verbose and comprehensive assembly instructions. Looks like the blue insert needs some of the protective film removed still


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Timmy. I've just read through the instructions and As far as I can tell I need to glue the blue insert onto the white disc that the pointer fixes to.

does that sound about right?

Any recommendation on glue type? I don't want to melt it. I might use double sided tape to get the exact position then mark and glue it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The best would be acrylic glue. It melts the plastic to bond it together. Easier to get is Super glue, that should work fine. The scallop in the white piece should allow you to allign it, then place a few drops in the scallop so it wicks into the join. Then take it off and work around the join edges with the glue.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

At college we made perspex glue by using perspex filings mixed with chloroform, not good in an unventilated area (we did it in pyrex dishes next to the windows of our form room - the vapours blew into the room and half the class were feeling rather drowsy lol. Ah, the good old day... College is now a housing estate..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glued the blue piece onto the white indicator ring this afternoon.

This is how I did it (I'm sure there's a better way).

I put the blue ring including in place in the groove on top of the Major.

Added some drops of super glue on the top of the blue ring. Within 20-30 secs I noticed it had slightly distorted and one part had curled up out of the groove.

So, I just pushed the white disc on top of the blue one to push it back into place whilst lining it up. It seems to have stuck really well (and a bit to the major body).

I later removed it and added glue to the join between the blue and the white rings. The reaction of the blue insert with the superglue works rather well as it seems to tighten round the Mazzers groove.

I glued the pointer in place and it seems to be exactly lined up with my previous mark on the major.

Then I replaced the adjuster collar, at this point I'd wished I'd added the pointer later as the adjuster collar pins get in the way and I had to remove them while I replaced the collar.

Really pleased with the look of this.



















You can't really tell in the photo but the White indicator disc is very slightly offset . I'm sure I could do it better next attempt.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Looking good! Give it a few days trial, as I still need to do a few tweaks to the design and will be aiming for a final version next week.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Looking good! Give it a few days trial, as I still need to do a few tweaks to the design and will be aiming for a final version next week.


Cheers Timmy

Thanks again for letting me try out the prototype on the Major.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Only just seen this post , I can always measure up the major if you need more measurements . And if these are going up for sale I will be most interested as they look great and really well made .( nice work)


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @Thecatlinux. I think I'm good for measurements and they will be up for sale 'soon'...


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Just back from holiday, looking good from the pics


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

New version of 1/3 gauge pointer. I didn't allow for how much the top burr dial sticks out so the point angles out slightly.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Here was fitting it.

If I did it again I'd push the pointer arm 1-2mm forward.



















Tape was to hold it in place while I applied glue through the 2 holes.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks! @MooMaa had a similar issue when gluing. The Major adjustment collar is noticeably larger than the raised area on the case compared to the SJ, so alignment is trickier. I will recheck my measurents and consider making them pointer base stick out a little further...but I had specifically checked this and though I had it all sorted


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Thanks! @MooMaa had a similar issue when gluing. The Major adjustment collar is noticeably larger than the raised area on the case compared to the SJ, so alignment is trickier. I will recheck my measurements and consider making them pointer base stick out a little further...but I had specifically checked this and though I had it all sorted


See image, the adjustment collar sticks out a 0.5mm - 1mm further out than the raised part of the case, so that needs to be born in mind when glueing the pointer holder to the bits that hold it in position on the case. I think I glued it not quite far enough forward, but is isnt catching on the collar, so maybe it is perfect

















I must say the gauge is absolutely great, as it makes adjusting the grinder a lot more accurate and measurable, which I am finding really useful as I frequently change beans each week to ten days.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

@timmyjj21 Hi,

Thanx for the gloss black gauge, it looks great, and was very easy to fit.









The new pointer holder is now a perfect size.

I would recommend anyone with a Major to get one of these, makes making grind adjustment and keeping a record of the grind for different beans really easy.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I really like the look of this, how do I acquire one?


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

I like it too! How do I get one?


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

you get them from @timmyjj21


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Yes, you can get them from me...once I get my act together and cut enough for sale. This was the final prototype I just sent to MooMaa and Unbanbumpkin as testers


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Yes, you can get them from me...once I get my act together and cut enough for sale. This was the final prototype I just sent to MooMaa and Unbanbumpkin as testers


Will be very keen to take one off you when they're done.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked already - but is this going to fit a Royal as well???? I'd assume so, but we all know what assume does.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MrShades said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already - but is this going to fit a Royal as well???? I'd assume so, but we all know what assume does.


they both use the same adjustment collar so it should do


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Many thanks to @MooMaa and @urbanbumpkin for playing with my prototypes and getting things to this point.

The etched gauge for the burr adjustment collar should fit a Royal, but the pointer will not (going by photos of the machine I've seen). I'm looking at creating something different for the Royal, but its very much in a conceptual form at this time.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine is cast differently from others for some reason, just need to trim the collar a bit to fit I guess. Any tips on alligning it?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@jtldurnall also had this issue on his 2013 Major, so it appears that Mazzer have made at *least* 3 different case versions over the years. This is a bit crap.

You should still be able to use the existing pointer, but will need to shorten the end of one of the thin inserts to allow it to sit in the groove. Gluing then becomes annoying as the front tip will want to fall too far into the groove. Maybe a little bit of Blutac will help hold the end up for gluing?

The thin insert can be snapped fairly accurately by scoring a line around it with a knife and it should break along this scored line.

Looks like I need to make another version.

I was considering using the hopper sensor screws as an attachment point for the Royal, so this may be an option.

Can anyone create a 'rubbing' of the rear sensor area that I can use for sizing? Using pastel/crayon/pencil, to show up the edges and screw holes. It doesn't have straight corners, so getting measured dimensions is tricky.

Better yet, does anyone have a spare one I can borrow!?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Whipped the dremel out and got it fitted, only issue now is with it fitted it can't grind fine enough. Time for new burrs?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Those burrs look pretty good on the photo, I wouldn't be getting new ones. It sounds like the thickness of the pointer holder is stopping the grind being fine enough, and the adjustment collar is tightened all the way onto it?

I can cut you another pointer holder out of 2mm acrylic if this is the issue.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll take a rubbing of the rear for you, pm your address


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

koi said:


> I'll take a rubbing of the rear for you, pm your address


Ooh err.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

yeah, getting the rear rubbed didn't turn out as well as i'd like









But I'm working on something different that will hopefully be universal for the Major and Royal, and be a bit more user friendly with no gluing needed.


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

koi said:


> Whipped the dremel out and got it fitted, only issue now is with it fitted it can't grind fine enough. Time for new burrs?


No. The burrs have not changed since you fitted it. The pointer carrier is a bit too think for some grinders and is stopping you grinding close enough. I had the same problem with my SJ.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@monkey66 how is your clock hand pointer? Would you like one of mine made out of 2mm so it will fit your machine?


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> @monkey66 how is your clock hand pointer? Would you like one of mine made out of 2mm so it will fit your machine?


Thanks Timmy, you are a gent but the clock hand has worked really well so no need for a new pointer.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello @timmyjj21,

these look like a really helpful addition. I have a Royal from 2005. Do you have any that would fit, please?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

No, sorry. I had issues with the Major having way to many differences between model years and never got into making another version that was universal. I really need to get my hands on one for a little while so I can do measurements and prototypes. Anyone in London willing to let me visit and dismantle their Major or Royal, probably need 3 or 4 visits...

The etched gauge fits onto the Royal, but the pointer will need adapting yourself. It has been done by one forum member, and I think he glued it onto the Royals case and used an SJ pointer... @teejay41

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25962-Mazzer-SJ-and-mini-lasercut-grind-setting-ring/page13


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Ahh, shame! But... I live just south of Barons Court. You could use my Royal for the Greater Good if you liked?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, that's a fantastic offer. Will send you a PM!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@MooMaa @urbanbumpkin @koi

Just a shout to those that have a Mazzer Major, can anyone tell me how high the case threads for the adjustment collar are raised up? Referring to my SJ below, it's the height raised up from the case, underneath the black pointer. I'm expecting it to be around 4 or 5mm?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Anyone able to help? @jtldurnall @monkey66 ?

I have everything sorted for a Royal adjustment gauge, I just need this height to verify it works on a Major...


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, bearing in mind my Major is an older model and I dont have calipers at home ATM it is 3 mm (using a ruler), hope it helps.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks! It is less than the 5mm for the Royal, so needs a different spacer. I can work with that.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine is 2/3 at a guess, got my pointer blur taced on for now.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @koi


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The old Major gauge I made had an extra long pointer for some reason. Is anyone using it? From the photos it looks like they are all the standard length same as the SJ and Royal.


----------



## dvanderson2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Timmyjj21 - I'm interested in getting one of your laser cut gauges for a Major I'm receiving this coming week. Not sure of the model year or specific dimensions. Do you ship to the USA? Thanks! Dennis


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dvanderson2 said:


> Timmyjj21 - I'm interested in getting one of your laser cut gauges for a Major I'm receiving this coming week. Not sure of the model year or specific dimensions. Do you ship to the USA? Thanks! Dennis


I seem to recall he's returning to Australia and I think production and shipping is on a 4 month holiday as a result. Could be confused but think that's right.


----------



## dvanderson2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Jon. That's good to know.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

That's correct. Everything is returning to Australia via sea freight, so 10-12 weeks, and I will need time to unpack and get organised.

Future production is a massive unknown, as I didn't own the laser cutter, and will need to find access to another.

There are now a few threads for the gauges, but for the Major and Royal specifically can I redirect everyone here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33197-Laser-cut-Major-and-Royal-grind-gauges


----------



## dvanderson2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## dvanderson2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Thread resurrection....

Any of our DIY'ers reckon they can make these? Not seen@timmyjj21 around for a good while

Sent from my SM-A600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Did he not move to Australia?

John


----------

